# Project parts - Lero telecaster



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

bought a guitar, tele copy over the weekend...its needs a few parts so i was wanting some direction...

the saddles are missing screws, so i want to get new saddles...
i thought about replacing the pickups, but the pickups are held in with three screws, not two axially...two behind and one in front... kind of like this :|. (just with the single one centered)

i have found a few places to order the saddles, but haven't found anywhere with three screw pickups...if i can't find them, then i either modify the existing bridge, or forget the saddles and order a whole new bridge plate...

The guitar is an old Lero...its plywood, so its not worth much...its got the broadcaster style covered bridge pickup, which is why i thought about just replacing the saddles and the pickup...

thoughts?


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Do both pickups have three mounting holes, or just the bridge pickup? The traditional tele bridge pickup that works with the tele bridge plate has three mounting holes. Google tele bridge pickup to see what I mean. I'd post a picture for you, but I'm on my phone right now. Hope this helps!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I missed the part about a covered broadcaster style pickup. What do you mean by this? To my knowledge broadcaster guitars had only a bridge pickup, and on telecaster guitars the bridge pickup does not usually have a cover.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry...guess its called...Ashtray...

anyways..yes...both pickups are three screw...i found three screw bridge pickups...but not necks...right now they are both metal covered...

i guess i'm at the point where...the saddles have to be replaced (set screws missing), and i don't know how the pickups sound...so...do i just replace everything...or...just replace the saddles...and go from there...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent..............


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have no idea what exists in the Kingston area, but if you have reason to come by Ottawa, this place - Ottawa Fastener Supply Ltd - has an amazing selection of allen screws of many gauges and lengths,not to mention screws and bolts of other types. A few lengthy walls of fasteners, in both metric and imperial. Not far from the 416 exit, too.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! thanks mark...i'm actually in ottawa frequently...the last two guitar shows have actually been on days where i've been heading home, and didn't have time to stop in...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...special thanks to Greco...with the saddles, and new nut...this guitar is back in action...no comment on sound yet...but when i plug'r in, then i'll comment...

until then...here are some pic's


----------

